# Still a no show GP60



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like we will be in the dark for some time on the AML GP60. No date set yet for arrival. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Although I cancelled my two pre-orders about 18mo. ago, I would still be interested in the locos.
JimC.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

"Due to the economy the GP60s have been put on hold indefinitely!"
GP60 Diesel Locomotive

I think when we see the Aristo SD9 we'll see the AML GP60! (Stillborn)









-Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the sad news Ted. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW, This really sucks. I was looking forward to these Locos, o well at least they were kind enough to inform us







Things will get better soon and all will be back to normal.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was told last year, and anyone who called AML and talked to Fred Devine was told. Fred is the product manager for AML and is a straight shooter. He told me that it's much more expensive to make a plastic shell (molds), than brass locos (no molds and higher cost to offset smaller production runs). 

For all the different types of box cars they have brought out, and the 1:29 Pacific and the excellent USRA 0-6-0, I cannot complain! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...and is a straight shooter. He told me that it's much more expensive to make a plastic shell (molds) "

sounds like same as mentioned numerous times on the AC forum . . . I picked up on that years ago ! Does AML use anything different ? 

doug c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhh... the locos are brass, this would have been AML's first diesel, and first plastic locomotive. 

The other locos are all brass, and while it does not leap out at you right away, there are no molds for brass locos, so short runs are more possible, and have less setup cost. 

When Fred mentioned that to me, it made perfect sense of course. 

Now, they did do molds for the box cars, but they sold a lot more of them of course, and in boxes of 4. They are also not as complex as a product, usually mold for shell and mold for chassis. 

Having the molds for the short hood, long hood, cab, pilots, really adds up. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Greg !
". . . Having the molds for the short hood, long hood, cab, pilots, really adds up. "

Hmmmm GP60 ever have that comfort cab style ? Is this one ? 

I wonder if they've been/will be produced any differently as in on what sprues (sp?) IF parts individually batched and similiar style/shape for majority of GPs maybe will be a source down-the-road for the 'bashers ?

But I don't recall noticing any mention of (after-market) parts availability from AML ?! Familiar with USAT, AC, B'mann and their parts "order desk" .

doug c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Accucraft does not have a lot of experience with plastic molding on diesels, I'm not sure if they have ever done one. 

I know the spin-off AML hasent. 

You only saw a drawing of the proposed model, if it had gone further, I'm sure there would have been more detail, and checking of fidelity to prototype. 

If the large companies like USAT and Aristo don't make bashing parts, I think it would be a real stretch for AML to do it, so I don't hold any hope for bashing/detail parts. 

You can get parts and repairs for AML, but they only have box cars and brass locos right now. Cliff is great, I have no complaints about parts or service. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I spoke with Fred Devine yesterday of AML at the show and he said that the GP-60 and the modern bathtub coal hopper have been move back up for production so thats good news. I will post on another thread tommarrow how the show went, im still tierd from driving all that way round trip in one day and i still need to down load and resize pictures from the show.


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Any guess as to a price and roadnames, IF eventually produced? 
I'd be interested in the 3 units the Rio Grande owned, 3154, 3155 and 3156. 
Have 'm in N, HO and 3 rail!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great new Nick. At least we may see some light at the end of the tunnel on this one. Road names where announced back early on due a search and you should find what was going to be made. Later RJD


----------



## santa fe (Jan 14, 2008)

*Hello,*

*I'm really happy to earn that GP60 from AML aren't canceled definitely!
*
*I'm sure this production will be a big success ,nevertheless I woul like say in France we have an adage which said" It don't take and sell the bear 's skin before to have kill it".
*
* Further the AML has a famous reputation up to the France, but I'm sure that isn't good to give some wrong expectation at the customer.
*
*Indeed six years ago I was at the big train show and we already spoken of the GP60.* 

*Neverseless I will order four GP60 in wide cab* .

*Do you have a new production 'status?*


*Best regards from France* 


*Olivier*


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Doug C on 27 Mar 2010 02:49 PM 
Thanks Greg !

Hmmmm GP60 ever have that comfort cab style ? Is this one ? 

I wonder if they've been/will be produced any differently as in on what sprues (sp?) IF parts individually batched and similiar style/shape for majority of GPs maybe will be a source down-the-road for the 'bashers ?


doug c 





GP 60 production:

294 GP60 built - standard cab.
63 GP60M built - Wide cabs - for the Santa Fe..only wide cab GP's ever built.
23 GP60B - B units, also for the Santa Fe. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMD_GP60

The wide cab units were ATSF number 100 - 162.
ATSF Wide Cab GP60 

The RLD page says the only ATSF numbers planned for the AML GP60's are:
"EMD GP60 SF 2 road numbers Available #4000 & #4028 blue/yellow"
Numbers 4000 and 4028 are the ATSF standard cab versions:
ATSF Standard Cab GP60

So I would say its very likely a wide cab version is NOT being offered, or considered..
probably only standard cab.


Scot


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well then again i see no ya or na on this loco being built. Later RJD


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg - as far as making a plastic diesel is concerned, the home company DOES make one, albeit a very small one, in 16mm scale. It is the Baguley-Drewry 0-6-0 and a very finely-made model it is too. I have two of them with LGB sound units fitted. 

Ian Pearse, Prez of accuCraft UK, recently advised us over here that there will be a new run of this popular model, but this time with an all-metal chassis and running gear [it has a neat jackshaft-type rod drive], and unuslually, they will make this new all-metal chassis available as a separate item for scratch-builders. 

If this model and the box-cars are anything to go by, the eventually-arriving GP60 will be something to look at, for sure. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting Terry.... (can I call you that?) 

So, the one product that was molded plastic will now come as metal? That makes sense since they do not apparently have molding facilities in house, or at least not large ones. 

I agree, any product they come out with will be a cut above in terms of detail and accuracy. I talk to Fred Devine, (head of marketing and sales for Accucraft on a regular basis, and spent about 3 hours or more over 2 days with Bing at the last show I attended. I'm trying to help. 

As an aside, their new 1:29 cars have virtually all of the improvements I suggested. I'm very impressed at the response to constructive criticism, besides being happy to receive the improvements. 

Greg


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg - the entire car-body was made of a very highly-detailed set of plastic components, but the chassis - also in plastic - was pretty lightweight and prone to early wear, especially since most folks loaded them up with ballast, batteries, r/c and sound. Hence the very wise decision to make the new version with an all-metal chassis. 

BTW, call me whatever you like.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, thanks for the correction... you know if we could just get an individual with the right initials "TIC", we'd have TIC TAC TOC .... 

Greg


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

tac


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 21 Apr 2011 07:17 AM 
Posted By Doug C on 27 Mar 2010 02:49 PM 
Thanks Greg !

Hmmmm GP60 ever have that comfort cab style ? Is this one ? 

I wonder if they've been/will be produced any differently as in on what sprues (sp?) IF parts individually batched and similiar style/shape for majority of GPs maybe will be a source down-the-road for the 'bashers ?


doug c 





GP 60 production:

294 GP60 built - standard cab.
63 GP60M built - Wide cabs - for the Santa Fe..only wide cab GP's ever built.
23 GP60B - B units, also for the Santa Fe. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMD_GP60

The wide cab units were ATSF number 100 - 162.
ATSF Wide Cab GP60 

The RLD page says the only ATSF numbers planned for the AML GP60's are:
"EMD GP60 SF 2 road numbers Available #4000 & #4028 blue/yellow"
Numbers 4000 and 4028 are the ATSF standard cab versions:
ATSF Standard Cab GP60

So I would say its very likely a wide cab version is NOT being offered, or considered..
probably only standard cab.


Scot

Hey Scotty Boy, You need to put your Bi focals on again and read RLD's Web Site again..............

Wide Cabs are listed to be produced.......................









Up until all were put on temporary hold due to the Economy............


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 15 May 2011 07:41 PM 


Hey Scotty Boy, You need to put your Bi focals on again and read RLD's Web Site again..............

Wide Cabs are listed to be produced.......................









Up until all were put on temporary hold due to the Economy............











Not according to the link posted in this thread:
RLD GP60 page 
No mention of the widecab there.. 


Scot


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 15 May 2011 08:26 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 15 May 2011 07:41 PM 


Hey Scotty Boy, You need to put your Bi focals on again and read RLD's Web Site again..............

Wide Cabs are listed to be produced.......................









Up until all were put on temporary hold due to the Economy............











Not according to the link posted in this thread:
RLD GP60 page 
No mention of the widecab there.. 


Scot 

If you look below the GP-60 listing you will see the GP-60m

http://rldhobbies.com/gp60mdiesellocomotives.aspx


----------

